# A Neat Lil' Hatchling



## N2TORTS (Dec 28, 2013)

Right down to the end of the year ....this lil one was 177 days! 
Laid on July 4th 2013 ....good name = * Fire Cracker * 








:shy:


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is one of the most precious things I have ever seen.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 28, 2013)

Stop with the pictures of them beauties its torture !!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 29, 2013)

Vishnu2 said:


> That is one of the most precious things I have ever seen.



" Well Hello Miss V" welcome back ...! :shy:




mike taylor said:


> Stop with the pictures of them beauties its torture !!!



Ahhh Heck ...Mr.Mike I have tried to back off mucho!....but this one was just too cool to share , as I didn't think this lil' guy was going to hatch out ~ 177 days ....is longer then my norm .


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2013)

You make too nice of a egg home for them, they just don't want to come out. Now, if they knew what they were missing, they'd come out sooner
Hope you had a good one Jeff.


----------



## pam (Dec 29, 2013)

Definetly worth the wait


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Awww, thank you. Who knew I would even be missed? LOL. Your little guy is amazing looking. Well worth the wait. Congrats! 











N2TORTS said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > That is one of the most precious things I have ever seen.
> ...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 30, 2013)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## hlim18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow That is awesome, It is really cool to see people breeding tortoises.


----------

